# Weni, Widi, Welti... 12 Hour Rule Compliance



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

June 17, 2008 - Briançon (F) to Aosta (I), Continued&#8230;



When the clouds opened to reveal the majesty of the world around us&#8230;



It was absolutely amazing!





Flowers at the bottom of the valley&#8230;



Another great climb&#8230;



Reaching higher and higher&#8230;



Often in surreal settings&#8230;



And adverse weather&#8230;



To yet another culmination  2,770 m for the Col de L'Iseran, one of my favourites!



And then the alarm went off&#8230; With summer tires and these temps, we better slow down :thumbup:



And enjoy the view



Take a little break before the next climb.



Unfortunately on our way to the Petit St Bernard, the weather deteriorated further&#8230;



And at the top it was completely fogged in!



But we got there and found our trophy 



Heading down to Italy things quickly improved



Making it all worth while



As we headed for Aosta



For another night of rest filled with memories of one more fabulous driving day.

In Aosta we enjoyed a great home cooked meal with friends, some nice wine and very enjoyable company to close an eventful day. Tomorrow we leave for Lindau Inslet (G), and it will be the longest daily stretch in our trip, along the southern valleys of Switzerland. I can't wait!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

June 18, 2008 - Aosta (I) to Lindau Inslet (G)

After a restful night in what turned out to be the cheapest hotel of our trip and a great value considering the spacious and super-clean room, we were greeted by&#8230;



Blue skies&#8230;



For our trip through the Passo del Grand San Bernardo towards Switzerland!



In my planning stage, I knew that this would be one of the salient parts of our driving adventure, but I could not have hoped for a better day, particularly considering the dreary weather we had experienced the past few days&#8230; and so&#8230; we are off!



Once again reaching for distant peaks 



That rapidly grow closer&#8230;



And closer&#8230;



Well, you get the idea 



And then you get a glimpse of what's to come 



And you try to control the grin covering your face&#8230;



Knowing that most will bury themselves in the tunnel below, instead of experiencing the pleasures to come&#8230;



That despite a few obstacles in the way&#8230;



Quickly near your reach.



And you climb&#8230;



Anticipating what the next bend will reveal&#8230;



And your reach near the bliss&#8230;



A quasi religious experience&#8230;



When you reach the top&#8230;



And are able to&#8230; shop?



We have conquered another "grand" Pass!

Mt favourite of the trip! And one I wholeheartedly recommend :thumbup:



And as we enter Switzerland&#8230;



I look back towards Italy for one last time and say... "Arrivederci&#8230; see you again for ED 2010!"


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

absolutely stunning!

thanks again my friend.....still living our upcoming trip thru you two!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

ssabripo said:


> absolutely stunning!
> 
> thanks again my friend.....still living our upcoming trip thru you two!


+1! Amazing!
When I grow up I wona be like SJAPoc!:rofl:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

June 18, 2008 - Aosta (I) to Lindau Inslet (G), Continued&#8230;

From the climax of the Grand San Bernardo, we descend into Switzerland&#8230;



Greeted by wonderfully crisp views of the valleys below.



We rapidly reach the verdant view we saw from the top&#8230;



And with little traffic slowing our descent,



Find ourselves at the bottom of the wide glacial corridor taking us west towards Austria.



But the mountains beckon us once again&#8230;



Luring us with their siren songs 



And as we ride through the villages&#8230;



And the country&#8230;



A mystical force - perhaps because of all the churches along the way - draws us evercloser to more jagged peaks!



And the distant view of&#8230; MORE TWISTIES! 



By this time, Mrs. Poc is rolling her eyes in disbelief! Not another pass! But love prevailed and she let me once again&#8230;



Climb&#8230;



And tame another wild beast&#8230; The Furkapass, another favorite!



With its own spectacular views&#8230;



Scenic outlooks - and pesky bicyclist 



Needed rest stops along the way&#8230;



And nestled in the Alpine valleys&#8230;



One picturesque village after the other.



The local fauna enjoys the views, the beautiful day while curiously looking at the tourist driving by on their way to&#8230;



Yet another pass!





And the ubiquitous church 



Gorgeous views&#8230;



To enjoy a little picnic&#8230;



Take a moment to smell the flowers&#8230;



Enjoy the beauties  all around us&#8230;





At your local mountain golf course 



Before rejoining our valiant steed... steeds really, all 300 of them - to continue our drive towards Lindau.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

MB330 said:


> +1! Amazing!
> When I grow up I wona be like SJAPoc!:rofl:


Its all great fun! :beerchug:
Glad you guys are enjoying the posts :bigpimp:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

June 18, 2008 - Aosta (I) to Lindau Inslet (G), Continued&#8230;

We say goodbye to Switzerland&#8230;



And hello Austria&#8230;



And then Germany? Well, I suppose we are back to civilization :dunno:



On our way to Lindau! You may note some of our spoils of the conquests from the past few days. I'm not quite sure what kind of a bug hit the windshield, but it obviously was a painfully bloody experience!



So, it's time for a wash!



Nice and pretty for a night on the town 



Checked in to the hotel on the north side of the Inslet and headed through town to the harbor.









Very beautiful&#8230;



And the little harbor leading the view to the Bondersee&#8230;



&#8230; is just stunning.







And after a day of climbing&#8230;



Mrs. Poc was only too eager to just come down&#8230;





And enjoy the wonderfully picturesque town of Lindau.

What better way to do that but by making new friends&#8230;





These two joined us along the waterfront restaurants for a beer&#8230;



Cheers&#8230;



Mrs. Poc was an angel for putting up with me over the past two days. The good thing is that she too can say that she experiences some of the great alpine passes!

Next time perhaps she will get to drive :drive:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

June 18, 2008 - Lindau Inslet (G)

After a beer and an amusing hour of people watching, we explored some more&#8230;



Lindau is really beautiful!





And that day&#8230; filled with flowers 



And as the sun set on the village,





We headed to a great meal and another fabulous German beer



At the Alte Post restaurant :thumbup:

What a great day!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

June 19, 2008 - Lindau to Munich

A wonderfully restful night in Lindau Inslet, at the super-friendly family-run Hotel Brugger Garni.



Goodbye Lindau&#8230; We will be back!



Time to pack up and take off for the adventures of the day!



The Alpinstrasse is gorgeous and fun to drive!



As long as you don't hit too much traffic&#8230;



Very civilized!



And when you approach a village along the way&#8230;



You need to stop and&#8230;



Let Mrs. Poc get a taste of our new baby!





Notice how she now shares the grin I have had plastered on my face for the past 10 days! :rofl:



Unfortunately, on many of the best parts we hit traffic&#8230;



An incentive to come back and do it all again!







Great scenery on our way to Reutte in Austria&#8230;





But Reutte was a bit of a disappointment.



Although picturesque, it lacked something. So we moved on to Fussen.



Through Ausfahrt&#8230; still the largest and some say the smelliest city in Europe 



To Fussen&#8230;



Which was very cute.



Then to the castles for the obligatory shots&#8230;



We will come back with the kids in 2010 and spend more time.



On to more lofty destinations&#8230;



Bring your wallet&#8230; This ride is not cheap!



But when you are having such a good time, it's hard not to smile 



So up we go again&#8230; Hoping that the clouds above will allow for a view!



So far so good&#8230;



Or maybe not!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

June 19, 2008 - Lindau to Munich, Continued&#8230;

We are somewhere along the red line to the right&#8230;





Just not quite sure where :rofl:

And then the skies cleared&#8230;







And it was all worth it!





An appropriate place to say goodbye to the Alps we so intimately enjoyed 





A quick goodbye&#8230;



Before the clouds stole our view once more.



But then again, you can just imagine what it is like on a clear day! :rofl:



And yet some people were having a good time&#8230; Barely visible in the background. :wow:



Back to earth&#8230;



But Mrs. Poc starts complaining that I have been taking too many pictures of the car and not enough of her&#8230; Have no idea what she is talking about!

Let's just get back on the road and enjoy our drive to Munich&#8230;







How did this one get in there :dunno:

Back on the Autobahn&#8230;



Despite some traffic, I was able to find a clear stretch and floor it with over 1700 miles on the odometer. One word&#8230; Priceless!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Continued&#8230;

Back to Munich for some serious business&#8230; Germany vs. Portugal! And what better way to see the match but at a Beer Garden 



As planned and barely 2 blocks from our Hotel&#8230;



We grabbed a seat and had a great time&#8230;



Made new friends&#8230; The two young couples next to us, a very nice lady behind us and the waiter, who was a riot!



The game went on and so did the partying!



Mrs. Poc and I enjoyed out 1.5 Liters of beer each  and we were quite happy&#8230;



But then&#8230;



Alcohol induced jealously reared its ugly head&#8230;



Preventing me form getting the clear shot of my black beauty&#8230;

The following morning it was evident that others had too much of a good time!



The parking job was classic&#8230; half way in the middle of the intersection! But to his credit, he was a true Germany fan, evidenced by the scotch-tape job to attach the Flag to his hood ornament  Good for him!

And despite the delay&#8230;



I eventually got my picture of the car. The hotel - incidentally - was quite nice&#8230; and the location convenient since we had our own transportation :bigpimp:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

June 20, 2008 - A day of R & R winding down in Munich&#8230;



First a little wash&#8230;





Far more presentable!



The Nymphenburg Gardens and Palace in Munich:



No need to hurry&#8230; we just took it easy and explored&#8230;







We did not go in the palace itself&#8230; just walked the gardens on a beautiful albeit somewhat warm day. It was very nice.



And then&#8230;



Lunch at the Englisher Garten&#8230;



:wow: Mrs. Poc was hungry!



Actually we shared 



Very nice, right on the Kleinhesseloher See for a pleasing view.



A quick drive to the center&#8230;



Revisiting Marienplatz&#8230; and the bank ATM to get a little more cash&#8230;



And then back to the Beir Garten for another game&#8230; Croatia vs. Turkey. A very enjoyable game at the end!



And trying to keep it authentic, some Bavarian specialties!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

This thread has become the standard against which all others will be measured.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> This thread has become the standard against which all others will be measured.


Thank you but I doubt it... There are some fantastic reports out there. I simply want to share our adventure so that others thinking of ED get a better idea of how much fun we had on ours. It's done through pictures mostly, as they truly speak a thousand words. If anyone is on the fence about doing ED... Just do it! No regrets here for sure  Would go back tomorrow


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

*End of Report - ED June 9 to June 21, 2008*

June 21&#8230; Leaving Munich 

All good things come to an end, and so it was that we woke up to our last day on our European Delivery adventure. Some thought we set an ambitious goal to do all we did in the 2 weeks of our trip. But it was well planned and really we never felt rushed with thankfully no major SNAFUs. So after having travelled exactly 1,800 miles of some of the most wonderful and challenging roads in Europe, we could have easily gone on for another 1,800 :bigpimp:

Mrs. Poc and I simply had the time of our lives! :beerchug:



:angel: 1,800 Miles on the odometer at drop off!



In good company in front of Harms 



All packed and ready to go 



Rolf showed up just as planned. What a nice fellow&#8230; I really look forward to seeing him again in a couple of years. 



Munich airport is quite nice, and after checking in our baggage, we had lunch at the Bier Garten enjoying one last taste of Bavaria. :drink:



Oh... yeah! Audi has a showcase at the airport. Although Mrs. Poc spied this picture of me behind the wheel, I have to say that BMW has the competition licked! And the prices of these cars in Europe are mind boggling! :wow:

As expected, we found everything in Europe to be overly expensive. But then again, that's the price you must pay for the experience and it was very much worth it. But I have to say is that we are in many respects privileged to live the good old US of A - and despite the wonderful time we had in Europe, we did look forward to getting back home.

One more thanks to the Bimmerfest members who have shared their experience, as it was most helpful in molding ours. I hope my report will be useful to others planning their own adventures.

Thank you also once again to Adrian Avila :hi:

And to BMW, for offering ED and for doing such a superb job in making the delivery experience so memorable.



Looking forward to re-delivery at the PDC in a few weeks. But more so, the opportunity of doing another ED in 2010. :banana:

Let the planning begin! :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

What a rush! Thank your for the wonderful report and pictures.

I (quite slyly) left your adventure open in the browser for Mrs. adc to see, enjoy and occasionally reminisce.  We're definitely in for next year. :thumbup:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Stuart:

I was getting a lot of enjoyment reading your thread fully tonight, noting that we were crossing paths only a few days apart at three different places. Hotel Miralago (we were there 6/1-4), Rapallo/Portofino (we were staying up the hill in Santa Margherita Ligure 6/5-6), and again at the Zugspitze (beginning of our trip 5/27).

But then I saw your dropoff pics at Harms on the 19th. And you're parked right next to my Space Gray E93 (M3095Z). How's that for closing the loop on coincidence? 

I noticed, though, that you parked on the sissy side of the garage in Cernobbio. For readers, cars on the opposite side have to share their parking slots with a building suppport column. It typically took us ten minutes a night to worm the car in there.

Glad you had fun. Karen and I got a charge out of seeing some of "our" spots through someone else's eyes.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

adc said:


> What a rush! Thank your for the wonderful report and pictures.
> 
> I (quite slyly) left your adventure open in the browser for Mrs. adc to see, enjoy and occasionally reminisce.  We're definitely in for next year. :thumbup:


Very sneaky of you ADC :rofl:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi David! I followed your saga during my trip and was glad that all worked out in the end. Your report is fabulous and you and Karen obviously had a great time... As Susana and I did during our travels 

I don't mind being called a sissy for parking on the right side of the Miralago parking lot, happy to leave the challenging side to others... That was a tight fit :wow:

You are absolutely right on crossing paths  And when I arrived at Harms I recognized your car, confirmed by re-reading your posts.

Thanks for the comments... I very much enjoyed following your trip as well.


----------



## Bavar3 (Jun 19, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> No worries... Here they are:
> 
> Leg 1 - Munich Welt to Bormio Italy via the Stelvio Pass - about 4.5 hours driving plus stops* Click here for Munich to Bormio*
> 
> I'll post the rest soon :thumbup:


Thanks Stu, as usual, very thorough. While the trip time estimates from mapping software are "nice", I'll take your real-world experience first


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is the rest...

Leg 6 - Seillans to Briançon - about 4.5 hours plus stops

*Click here for Seillans to Briançon*

Leg 7 - Briançon (F) to Aosta (I) - About 4.5 hours plus stops

*Click here for Briançon to Aosta*

Leg 8 - Aosta (I) to Lindau Insel (D) - About 7 hours plus stops

Please note... The Google Map did not allow me route through the top of the Grand San Bernard pass - but make sure to go to the top not through the tunnel

*Click here for Aosta to Lindau Insel*

Leg 9 - Lindau (D) to Munich (D) including a visit to the Zugspitze - about 6.5 hours plus additional stops

*Click here for Lindau to Munich*

That's pretty much it. You should be able to reference most of it through the photos in my report. Doing it again, I wouldn't miss any part of it... It was all a lot of fun :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick note to announce that I received my BMW CCA rebate check yesterday for $500 :thumbup: I sent in the application and forms about 8 weeks ago.

Thank you BMW CCA


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> Just a quick note to announce that I received my BMW CCA rebate check yesterday for $500 :thumbup: I sent in the application and forms about 8 weeks ago.
> 
> Thank you BMW CCA


Time for :drink: and :beerchug:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Great views.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

End of lease and end of this story, 2 years after pick up in Europe. 

Returned my beloved E92 to the local BMW dealership yesterday and I must confess, a tear welled up. Got charged for one run flat for wear, $250. Painless process. The car is otherwise mint and someone will enjoy driving it soon as a CPO. 

Our 335i has been a great car, thoroughly enjoyed by Mrs. Poc and I over the 18,200 miles we drove it. Planning an ED later this summer or early fall, likely for the new 535i. Back to driving my Toyota Sequoia for the next few months  I'l live


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> End of lease and end of this story, 2 years after pick up in Europe.
> 
> Returned my beloved E92 to the local BMW dealership yesterday and I must confess, a tear welled up. Got charged for one run flat for wear, $250. Painless process. The car is otherwise mint and someone will enjoy driving it soon as a CPO.
> 
> Our 335i has been a great car, thoroughly enjoyed by Mrs. Poc and I over the 18,200 miles we drove it. Planning an ED later this summer or early fall, likely for the new 535i. Back to driving my Toyota Sequoia for the next few months  I'l live


Will be 4 yr for me on July 14. ;(
remind me - need to call my SA 1.5 month before warranty end .


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

MB330 said:


> Will be 4 yr for me on July 14. ;(
> remind me - need to call my SA 1.5 month before warranty end .


I think it's time for you to make the call :thumbup:

I'm kinda sorta waiting for the MF and perhaps the residuals to move to my advantage on a new lease. Also, Mrs. Poc has already planned a busy summer travel schedule, so Europe will need to wait. 

Drove a 2011 550i yesterday... NICE!


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Two years? Bloody hell. I remember reading your posts pretty much daily while I was still just a wee lurker in these 'ere forums. Your pictures are epic... that shot of your car and the waterfall is still one of my favourite ED images ever.

I'll be keeping an eye out for your next epic (?) post... and I will just close by saying that my current ED planning phase I blame entirely on you


----------



## PhilGil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Euro Delivery - my first*

we're well under way....leaving in a couple of weeks to get our 335i ED. so far, all has been a joy, especially Irv. i spent 30+ years as fleet manager over some 3,500 vehicles and know the industry fairly well........Irv is a true professional...no bull, just honest information and most co-operative, fair and up front. will post again upon return.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great to see yet another thread from* ***2008**** revived with a puff for Irv. For...the... love ...of ...god....does he give people an extra $1000 off to write these??


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Blast from the past.
In my book this thread on of the BEST ED write up. :thumbup:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Wow a tread from 2008. That is going back a while. Great write up though. N4S


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

*A big hello to Adrian*

Hello fellow BMW enthusiasts. I have visited the forums on occasion, reading the exploits of fellow ED'ers but sadly have not had an opportunity for another ED myself. Lack of time, various other plans and trips have all worked against it but perhaps next year.

In the last couple of threads Irv's name was mentioned. In fact, although I had reached out to Irv, I purchased my car through Adrian Avila as he provided me with the most attentive care and I have to say, a very fair deal. He also followed up post purchase and has been kind enough to answer my inquiries when the temptation to do another ED pickup came up, but never truly materialized. Thank you Adrian!!! :bigpimp:

Mrs. Poc and I were reminiscing over dinner at a local German restaurant the other evening how much fun we had on our trip, remembering all the stops along the way. That prompted me to revisit my posts and WOW, did we do a lot! I also obviously also had some time on my hands :yikes:

Anyway... Just wanted to say hello :hi: and yes, the wheels are always turning :roundel:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

MB330 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:

i leave in 3 days for my first ED. I. CANT. WAIT!!!


----------

